# Ham Radio ?



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

Years ago my father was big into cb radios he belonged to a club and thats all they did was talk on the cb , I remember him talking skip then they all got their HAM license , his call letters were WD9EJP he passed away back in 93 and I have not been around a HAM operator in many years . 

I had a cb radio in my other truck but when I gave it to my youngest son the cb stayed in it . I have a cobra 40 channel in the garage that I will probably put in my 4x4 .

My question is what would I benefit from if I was to get my HAM license ? 

I also have a set of PDL2's and moon rakers with towers out in the barn that was my fathers for a base station , that would be cool to get set up but really don't think I would use a cb that much .


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm currently studying for my Technicians License. It has been a goal for a LONG time.

Why?
I want to be in control of my communication. My terms on my time, on my equipment. No trust for the cell companies. I've seen them $#!+ the bed on even the smallest local issues.
I like to go where there is no call coverage. HAM gives me one more mayday option.
It will give you a leg up in the emergency community. Good to make friends and learn about plans so you can integrate your own BO/BI plans.
If you are a member of Sky Warn or the other network (name escapes me) then you are immune to mandatory evacuations. Now when a team of local sheriffs deputies show up like wanna-be operators you ain't immune to anything time to pack up and leave - argue the legalities later in court, with a lawyer and witnesses.
Ever been concerned with the mainstream media practically worshiping the POTUS? Think you aren't getting the whole story? HAM is another avenue that may give you some different perspective.
Have you seen the license plates?

That's about it...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What GTGallop said. I just got my tech license. My biggest reason for Han is so I don't have to rely on the propaganda that would put out by the government in a disaster. Plus its fun to make new friends. I'm working on my general license now.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

What’s to stop Gobermint sponsored operators from putting out propaganda or misleading info over Ham radio in an emergency situation to get you to make the decisions they what you to?.. just curious.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Nothing needs to be in place to stop them. Each transmission is identified as it begins and as it ends. When poor information comes from the same places then it will be ignored. Ham operators are a family - they know each other a lot better than we do here and yet we can still pick out a person who is less than honest. I will be listening on the 80 meter band. If a new voice comes on with propaganda you can bet that I won't be the only one to recognize it. *up one - down two*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Catfish, the CB and HAM worlds are significantly different, both in capability and in community.
Your standard CB gets about a 3 mile, line of sight, range. (in perfect conditions)
Your standard HAM radio, even on just the tech license bands, can listen to signals bounced off repeaters from much greater distances.
You can even speak to folks way over the horizon by bouncing off portions of the atmosphere.
The reach is amazing by comparison to a CB.

As for the community, as has been stated, they are more like family. Nothing like the CB traffic of cursing, arguing, trolling, and bitching.
They are always open to meeting new people, and always willing to help out and answer questions.
I'm not certified yet, but from what I've run across while scanning, most are strongly devoted to their craft, and more than happy to give advice when asked.

For the grid-down aspect alone, HAM is the obvious choice over CB.
Each station can be fitted to run completely off the grid, and still get important information out.
It's why I'm studying now.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone use hamradiolicenseexam.com to study for their license? I'm debating on whether to get the book or do that online course.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This is a practice exam site I used, but studied with the book from W5YI (W5YI : Resources for Amateur & Commercial Radio) available at Amazon too. 
Practice Amateur Radio Exams by QRZ.COM
Even tho it asks for a license number, you don't need it.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

catfisherman said:


> My question is what would I benefit from if I was to get my HAM license ?


Well, in a nutshell... Depends on if you like Radio or not. If you are like your Dad, you probably would benefit. If you only want communications for the 4x4, probably not. I run a CB in my Jeep and it works great to talk to others just a 1/2 mile or so from you.

The Ham vs CB debate is kind of like the old Ford vs Chevy or Ginger vs Mary Ann thing. So this subject is not that simple and it seems that everyone has a different opinion. Here's mine:

I want you to know that I got my Radio start in the 70's on CB and like your Dad, I moved to Ham Radio. I have experienced both services and I have come to think of CB kind of like a Bicycle and Ham like a Harley. Both have wheels, seats, and handlebars, but that is where it stops.

CB is in the 11 meter (27mhz) HF band, which is just below the 10 meter (28mhz) Ham HF bands. The antennas that you have, which were great CB antennas in the day, might be tuned to operate the 10 meter band. But the HF Ham bands are also on 160, 80, 60, 40, 30, 20, 17, 15, & 12 meters and those antennas are just too short to work without some type of external tuner that may or may not work. The higher the Frequency the shorter the Wavelength (or shorter the antenna).

Ham radio has bands that are open during the day and others open at night. Each vary on the "skip" length they can talk. With the 10 meter Ham band as well as the 11 meter CB band, depends on the sunspot cycle of every 11 years or so. This basically means that CB is not a reliable _daily_ form of "distant" communications. The lower frequency (longer wavelength) Ham bands are more reliable because they are not dependent on the sunspot cycle basically. As I write this, I am listening to some guys on 20 meters who are in CO and FL. I checked 10 meters and it is just noise.

Getting your Ham License now is a fairly simple process. Just pass a written test that is taken from a question pool. Depending on how you like to study, the question pool is available in book form (Gordon West is the best) and online. Watch the dates of the question pools since they change every so many years. The Tech changes at the end of this month, so the pool you study needs to match. Also, there are 3 different levels of tests for different levels of Ham licenses. The 1st one (Tech) will basically give you everything above 30 mhz for VHF/UHF (2 meters and 440 radios, which most hams begin with and work each other through the local repeaters). The 2nd (General) will give you the HF bands below 30 mhz (lets you use the HF radios with the big antennas to talk long distance. The 3rd (Extra) gives you more frequencies on the HF bands. I don't mean to sound condescending or anything, I'm just trying to put it in simple examples not to overload the subject. There are a ton of other modes and digital modes that I have not touched on.

You stated that your Dad's call was WD9EJP. That call does not seem to have been reissued. I'm not sure you are aware, but if you do pass your Ham license, you can apply for that same Call Sign. Since you are a relative, you get 1st shot too.

If I were you, I'd put that Tower up and hang a multi-band dipole antenna (something like a Alpha-Delta DX-CC). I also put up and play with those CB antennas. You didn't say if you still had your Dad's Ham radios or not. If so, plug those in and wire some kind of antenna into it and start listening to the Ham bands. You will not hurt the radio by just receiving.

Good Luck!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd direct you to your local ham club in nashville. I've only slept there once and drove through there once so I don't know too much about the area. 

Do a quick search on a search engine for

Nashville Ham Radio Club.

They will probably have meetings somewhat regularly atleast once a month and most likely also run classes and have people connected that test.

Check with them.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Will said:


> I'd direct you to your local ham club in *nashville*.


IL, not TN. Probably not a club there since, there are only 13 licensed hams in Nashville, IL. 
He is not too far from Saint Louis and there are ham clubs and testing sessions there.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

KA5IVR said:


> IL, not TN. Probably not a club there since, there are only 13 licensed hams in Nashville, IL.
> He is not too far from Saint Louis and there are ham clubs and testing sessions there.


Go Now!
ARRL AFFILIATED CLUB
CENTRALIA WIRELESS ASSN, INC
City: Centralia, ILCall Sign: W9CWASpecialties: General Interest, Public Service/Emergency, Repeaters Services Offered: Entry-Level License Classes, General Or Higher License Classes, License Test Sessions, RepeaterSection: IL
Links: W9CWA Amateur Radio Club
Go Now!
ARRL AFFILIATED CLUB
Shawnee Amateur Radio Assn
City: Sesser, ILCall Sign: W9RNMSpecialties: Digital Modes, General Interest, Public Service/Emergency, Repeaters Services Offered: Club Newsletter, RepeaterSection: IL
Links: http://www.kc0rnp.net/SARA/
Back to TopHaving Trouble?Get Involved >> Clubs >> Find a Club
Modify Search:
Keyword:ZIP Code:City:State:ARRL Division:ARRL Section:Tag:
Log in to generate reports
Mentor-Program
Find a Club
Affiliated Club Resources


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/prepper-tools/5033-amateur-radio-prepper-communications-plan.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/communications/3993-ham-license-resources.html


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Will said:


> Go Now!
> ARRL AFFILIATED CLUB
> CENTRALIA WIRELESS ASSN, INC


I stand corrected.... Thanks Will.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

KA5IVR said:


> I stand corrected.... Thanks Will.


No problemo I learned the name of three places in Illinois I never knew existed before today including one that is my surname. Who would have thought that there was a town in ll. named after my family name.

I still don't understand why wikipedia calls every place in the US a city, do they not use the terms hamlet, village, town, township, county, city in the states like they did in Canada?


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

KA5IVR said:


> Well, in a nutshell... Depends on if you like Radio or not. If you are like your Dad, you probably would benefit. If you only want communications for the 4x4, probably not. I run a CB in my Jeep and it works great to talk to others just a 1/2 mile or so from you.
> 
> The Ham vs CB debate is kind of like the old Ford vs Chevy or Ginger vs Mary Ann thing. So this subject is not that simple and it seems that everyone has a different opinion. Here's mine:
> 
> ...


My Dad left his radios to his cousin , I forget his call letter but his name is Bud Geralds . I have access to pretty much any radio I could want as Bob Heil and Joe Walsh was also my Dads good friends and they all were in the same clubs together . Back when they all took their tests they did so in St.Louis and then they had to know morse .

I been messing around on QRZ.COM and was surprised at how much I remembered from hearing them talk back in the day about their testings . I did not know I could use my fathers call letters and that is enough to make me want to do it . My Mother , Brother and Sister all have passed since my Fathers passing , it would have been awesome for them to see me get his call letters . I use to know Bob's , Joe's and Buds but have forgotten over the years .

I think I will call Bobby Heil over the weekend and get the ball rolling on this .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Will said:


> I still don't understand why wikipedia calls every place in the US a city, do they not use the terms hamlet, village, town, township, county, city in the states like they did in Canada?


Counties are divisions of a state, but we do still use 'town' and 'city' to label a populated are. The other descriptions, not so much.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

catfisherman said:


> Bob Heil and Joe Walsh was also my Dads good friends and they all were in the same clubs together . Back when they all took their tests they did so in St.Louis and then they had to know morse .
> 
> I think I will call Bobby Heil over the weekend and get the ball rolling on this .


You might like to check out the replays of a show, on YouTube, called Ham Nation hosted by Bob Heil... https://www.youtube.com/user/TWiTHamNation
These are live on Wednesday nights.

Bob Heil = K9EID
Joe Walsh = WB6ACU


----------



## tnladywolfe (May 31, 2014)

I know there are many YouTube videos about Ham Radio and I know there plenty of websites that have info about taking the test but are there any books that are recommended for studying for the test?


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

tnladywolfe said:


> I know there are many YouTube videos about Ham Radio and I know there plenty of websites that have info about taking the test but are there any books that are recommended for studying for the test?


Books... The Gordon West books available through the W5YI Group, W5YI : Products Catalog and other places are the best IMO. Make sure to get the latest Tech question pool book (2014~2018), because it just changed this month.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/prepper-tools/5033-amateur-radio-prepper-communications-plan.html
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/communications/3993-ham-license-resources.html


thanks for these links. i want to learn this as well. assuming i can also just search for a local club to get in?


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Two questions...

1) Who currently makes the best CB radios ? I would like one for the home.

2) If the SHTF, does it really matter if you have a Ham license ? If you need to communicate, people are going to use what they have.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Best CB or Best HAM?

Best CB for the money goes to the Cobra 18WSXT.
President makes a bigger, nicer one and Uniden makes some nice ones too if you go to the TOP of their line.

But they ALL work on 4 or 5 watts of power. Try to find one that works like the old ones did. Transistors and little adjustable parts. A good CB Tech can tune it up for you and get it running clean for about $20. If you get one that's all microchips then you are stuck with what ever it is set at and if its a little out of tune then too bad.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Armed Iowa said:


> Two questions...
> 
> 1) Who currently makes the best CB radios ? I would like one for the home.
> 
> 2) If the SHTF, does it really matter if you have a Ham license ? If you need to communicate, people are going to use what they have.


Your first question was answered quite well. As for your second when the fan has been fecally flopped, nobody is going to care what the FCC regs are, and if you P/O the wrong Ham, they won't file a complaint. They'll just track you down themselves.
Prior to the ferocious fecal flinging, the FCC regs do currently allow for transmission on the Ham bands by an unlicensed person if there is a life or death emergency, and no other communication is available.


----------

